# Certified Organic Raw Honey



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

According to the Tropical Traditions company:

"In order for honey to be certified organic, the beehives must be placed in isolated areas miles from the dense population, industry, traffic congestion, and farm fields treated with chemicals and landfills. Second, a bee's flying range is determined by their natural instinct which tells them to stay within their natural four mile range from the hive location. Finding area which can be certified organic is extremely difficult, which is why there are so few certified organic honeys on the market. Tropical Traditions sources its honey from hives in the wild frontier areas of Canada.

These regions are a rich source of wild vegetation that produce some of the finest honey in the world. The USDA and Canadian Organic Certification implies a rigorous set of standards and conditions that must be adhered to by both the producer (beekeeper) and the packager. All aspects of the honey production including the source of the nectar, forage area of the bees, management of the bees, extracting process, transportation, 'lot' management, processing temperature, integrity (no co-mingling with non-organic honey), screening, and, packaging materials, are taken into account in the certification process."

Nevertheless, I never saw honey jars with labels such as "Certified Organic Raw Honey" in the US stores.

More details are here:
http://www.beebehavior.com/certified_organic_raw_honey.php

Boris


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As far as I know there are still no USDA guidelines for certification for honey producers.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I've looked into some certifying agencies, and some have their own application processes that they appearantly feel meets the USDA guidelines for livestock as it might apply to bees. However, they don't prescribe a means to meet their expectations. Rather, you apply, pay for the inspection, and cross your fingers that they'll approve you. I think it is Glorybees who's products specify the certifying agency. I checked the ajency and they sent me a packet. However, I've no idea how to insure I'll qualify without applying.

Waya


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Imho... Honey cannot be organic by usda standards. I did the organic commercial dairy farm thing once and that is even a push.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> As far as I know there are still no USDA 
> guidelines for certification for honey 
> producers.

The National Organic Standards Board had a honey
standards task force meeting, but they have not
yet come out with NOP organic honey production standards. 

Some agencies will certify honey, others wont.
Somehow, there is honey being sold as "Certified
Organic", so there is quite a bit of interpretation
going on.

There is at least one Canadian operation that has
been putting the USDA Certified Organic "green dot"
on their packages. The honey is canola honey.
Dunno how they got a jump on everyone else, and
I dunno if their use of the logo is legit.

Dutch Gold has also been certified as organic
by "Pennsylvania Certified Organic", a group
I've never heard of before.
http://www.dutchgoldhoney.com/store/organic.asp
I have not yet seen any Dutch Gold bottles with 
the USDA green dot, so perhaps that certification
resulted in some alternate certification logo.

These folks have kept a low profile, anyone
know who they are, and where their honey comes
from?

Y.S. ORGANIC BEE FARMS
2774 N. 4351 Rd, Sheridan, IL 60551
Phone: 800-654-4593 
Fax: 815-496-9389 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

> and farm fields treated with chemicals and landfills.


I don't believe I've ever seen a farm field treated with a landfill.


----------



## middlesattrefarm (Jan 3, 2007)

Being an organic inspector, I thought I would chime in.Yes there are standards, yes there are certification agencies.
OCIA international, and Oregon Tilth both certify apiaries. If you find out the guidlines that they certify with, you can apply.
NO ONE KNOWS BUT YOU.
Fill out the paperwork, then find any issues. Call them, ASK, it will become apparent if you will qualify. 
I do know for a fact that there are large apiaries that are organic in south america, that sell honey, and certain people buy this honey to repack, and sell under thier label. Then you just need to be certified as a handler of organic product.
Is it right? Ethical?
Sure, why not, alot of other people buy honey, to sell under the same label. I will look into Pensylvania ASAP, and report back.


----------



## middlesattrefarm (Jan 3, 2007)

Dutch Gold is Listed in the Pensylvania Certified Organic Organic Directory As a PROCESSOR! NOT A PRODUCER! Go figure.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesn't Duthch Gold's Organic honey come from Argentina or Venezuala?


----------



## NewtownBee (Jan 11, 2007)

I just saw some Brazilian honey, packaged by SueBee, in our grocery store that was labeled "organic". I've also seen honey from Italy with an "organic" label. I wondered how they use that label.


----------

